# curtis sno pro 2000 parts help!



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

hi guys,
anyone know where you can get a frame kit for a curtis sno pro 2000 plow i know its an older plow so no dealers stock any of the parts that aren't compatible with the new model. i got one that was garage kept barely used off a guy i just need to find a frame kit for it to mount to my 88 f350 diesel......can't find one anywhere or even the specs to make one myself

any help on where to find one would help!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

ebay or craigs list?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

been looking on both can't find a thing anywhere. not even sure of the part # for the specific frame kit


----------

